# Colourful Phantom....



## Lucky13 (Sep 17, 2015)

....anyone?


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 17, 2015)

The only proper way to display a Phantom, old chap...







Geo


----------



## Catch22 (Sep 17, 2015)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 17, 2015)

Very cool gents!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 17, 2015)

Nice !
I've just seen the Revell 1/32nd scale F-4E in Luftwaffe Test Aircraft scheme on offer at a low price on e-bay. OK, the original kit is quite old, but not bad and a good basis for adding extra detail.


----------



## herman1rg (Sep 17, 2015)

The first one looks like something Clave might do.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 17, 2015)

Cool stuff!


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 18, 2015)




----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 18, 2015)




----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 18, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 18, 2015)

That's the one in the Revell kit - F-4F, not 'E' as i originally stated.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 18, 2015)

Oh b*llocks....!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 18, 2015)

You'll be having a look at e-bay then ! It was only about £16 I think, old boy !!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 18, 2015)

Those are some pretty cool schemes!


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 18, 2015)

Airframes said:


> You'll be having a look at e-bay then ! It was only about £16 I think, old boy !!



Why did it have to be a '13'? 



Capt. Vick said:


> Those are some pretty cool schemes!



Agree....


----------



## mikewint (Sep 18, 2015)

Now here's an F-4's circa 1966 (Marine)


----------



## mikewint (Sep 18, 2015)

Or dis one...


----------



## Airframes (Sep 18, 2015)

Good stuff Mike. That's great camouflage on the Phantom in the second pic - it's disguised itself as a Voodoo !!


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 18, 2015)

By our very own Clave:

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Sep 18, 2015)

A 'Gay Pride' Phantom !!!


----------



## mikewint (Sep 18, 2015)

OOOOPPPS, Terry you know I not an air force guy I just went by what I had titled it. Now that I look at the tail


----------



## Airframes (Sep 18, 2015)

No problem Mike, and it could have been worse - it might have been a Wil.... one of _those_ things !!!


----------



## mikewint (Sep 18, 2015)

Now I'm 99% sure this is a Phantom though what that yellow thingy is or is doing beats me


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 18, 2015)

Looks like a bomb loader.




Geo


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 18, 2015)

fubar57 said:


> Looks like a bomb loader.
> 
> Geo


Yep, munitions loader (aka Ordnance Lift Vehicle)


----------



## Airframes (Sep 24, 2015)

Also known as a 'Jammer'. There was (are) a motorised version, as seen, and a manual, hand-operated, light-weight version.
Good pic Mike.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 24, 2015)

Good stuff lads!


----------

